# Marquette grapes



## Peter Laman (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi anyone have a recipe for Marquette wine? My grapes are almost ripe. One year I fermented to hot and got a sulfur smell. Marquettes are a bold type grape. But I would like to make a tried and true recipe.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## salcoco (Sep 30, 2019)

there is no specific recipe for making red wine just procedure https://morewinemaking.com/content/winemanuals review the manual on red wine making. basically crush grapes measure acid, ph, and brix make adjustments as necessary. use yeast with a yeast nutrient. monitor fermentation press when wine is done fermenting rack at 3 days of off gorss lees, add k-meta rack again in three weeks off of fine lees then age. rack at three months add k-meta. add oak if desired at three week rack point.


----------

